# tabletop metal shear cutter needed



## Denyguy (Jul 9, 2008)

I want to start cutting my own aluminum sheets to sublimate signs and awards. Anyone know a company thats sell a basic 12" tabletop version? Thanks : )


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

I bought mine from JDS Industries.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Try www.[B]accucutter[/B].com for a high end quality shear. Excellent product but not cheap.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you do know that the metal has to have the polymer coating???


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Johnson Plastics or Conde Systems both have the AccuCutter metal/plastic shear $350 +/-


----------

